# Screen Shakes/Vibrates with native resolution 1920X1080



## spealman

I have a Samsung Syncmaster P2350 monitor which works great with my main computer. I have recently built a second computer which I also use with the same Samsung Syncmaster P2350. 
When I go to select the native resolution of 1920X1080 for the second newer computer, the screen shakes/vibrates. All I can do is change the resolution to something lower but it looks like crap when I go to say 1600 X 1200 resolution.

I am not sure what the problem is. When I go to screen resolution in the Win 7 control panel to change the resolution, windows does not appear to recognize the Samsung monitor. It just shows:

Resolution -- Display device on: VGA

That said, the 1920X1080 resolution works just fine when I switch that same computer to another monitor which is a Sharp 42' LCD that I use for watching movies. Unlike the Samsung, the Sharp is recognized and shown as SHARP HDMI in the display section of the Win 7 control panel.

The video card is ATI Radeon HD 4250. It is built in to the Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H motherboard. 

What is weird though is I ran the Direct X Diagnostic tool and it shows the Samsung P2350(G)/P23500(G) Magic as a monitor, which is apparently is not being recognized in Windows. What is going on here? Why is Windows not recognizing that same Samsung monitor and instead showing VGA as the monitor when I go to the display setting? I am totally confused as you can see!!! How do I fix this problem?

I have updated the video card drivers and like I said it works fine with the Sharp 42' LCD. 

Any help would be sincerely appreciated. If you have questions, please ask. Thanks much for your time.  

Specs:
Software: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Motherboard: GA-880GA-UD3H
Bios: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 255
RAM: 4GB
Monitor: Syncmaster P2350


----------



## StrangleHold

Driver.
http://www.samsung.com/sg/consumer/.../XS/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support

Plus make sure you have the refresh rate set right.


----------



## spealman

Thanks for the reply but I already have that driver that installed. Device manager shows the samsung monitor. For the heck of it I tried reinstalling it but it's still the same! Like I said, it works fine with my main computer and that same driver is on both computers.

Problem seems to be with the video card. Video card driver is up to date yet when I run the AMD Vision Engine Control Center it will not recognize the monitor.


----------



## SagentAdam

*SOLVING Problems from the past*

You solved my problem. Thanks. I love time traveling problem solvers.






StrangleHold said:


> Driver.
> http://www.samsung.com/sg/consumer/.../XS/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support
> 
> Plus make sure you have the refresh rate set right.


----------



## Okedokey

spealman said:


> Thanks for the reply but I already have that driver that installed. Device manager shows the samsung monitor. For the heck of it I tried reinstalling it but it's still the same! Like I said, it works fine with my main computer and that same driver is on both computers.
> 
> Problem seems to be with the video card. Video card driver is up to date yet when I run the AMD Vision Engine Control Center it will not recognize the monitor.



Just to confirm you have the refresh rate set correctly as Strangle mentioned?


----------

